# wow..I just got a new MTX PRO75x2 and its really new...but old school



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I got it from postal this morning...it was sold to me as new..

its still in the OE box with oe packing paper and a MTX ball cap...

amp is still sealed in a plastic baggie with the birthsheet still inside...

kind of weird looking at it knowing its years old yet fresh as day it was boxed up at the plant....

I dont know if I am even going to bust the bag and let it breath fresh air....

I dont currently have a plan for it....

pretty silver with blue/gold circular badge


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

don't open it until you get something to match it in the same condition.... then wait till you are going to run them and then open it


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

fredridge said:


> don't open it until you get something to match it in the same condition.... then wait till you are going to run them and then open it


yeah..you know me...I dont hold on to things long...but right now I am happy with the Arc KS300.4 ...so this is going to sit in the box sealed for now


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Pics?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

pics here of same model 

http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/MTX_Blue_Thunder_PRO_752/

specs from above site

Output Power at 12.5V:
2 x 37.5W @ 4 ohms (<0.05% THD+N)
2 x 75W @ 2 ohms (<0.1% THD+N)
1 x 150W @ 4 ohms bridged (<0.1% THD+N)
S/N Ratio: >110dBA
Damping Factor: >200
Freq. Response: 20Hz ∼ 20kHz (±0.25dB)
Fuse: 30A


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> pics here of same model
> 
> http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/MTX_Blue_Thunder_PRO_752/
> 
> ...



Not quite...but close...my MTX also has 2 x 20 amp fuses...and its all silver and just a litle blue.....

I will take some pics of it in a few....looks like I am going to have to sell it cause I got my eye on a car for my new family car and I might need to have some cash money now....

this just happening in the last hour or so.....

with baby due in 2 months I may need to jump on this deal....right now she drives a 2 door Celica GT and she is having hard time getting in and out of it..and she is 6ft tall.....

so I will get some pics within the hour


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

i had the exact same line, but mine was a PRO150x2.. man that was at least 10 years ago.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I was thinking it was around 98 myself...

0.014% thd
112db sn
68 rms x 2 (rated at 37.5) @ 12.5 volts

all that was at 4 ohms...I cant flip the birthsheet over to read the 2 ohm specs...well without making a bigger hole in the baggie..the thing was sealed except for small hole on one side about size of 2 fingers.

yes they used to make good stuff...

http://s12.photobucket.com/albums/a223/gentlejax/MTX PRO/


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have a 5 channel of that vintage, purchased in '03 NOS. It's running well. Paint goes to **** after a while though.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice find jax! 

I've got a MTX Thunder Pro but it's black with gold lettering. Nice small footprint!


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

OMG!

That's not even an old amp - and now it's considered "vintage" and "back when MTX made good shi*".

MTX made good shi* in the early 1990s when MTX didn't build their own amps.


----------



## POLKAT (Jan 10, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> pics here of same model
> 
> http://ampguts.realmofexcursion.com/MTX_Blue_Thunder_PRO_752/
> 
> ...


I had that amp along with its 4 channel sibling in my first serious stereo back on the late 90's. 2 channel was pushing Boston Pro Series comps and the 4 channel was bridged running 2 Aura Force 10's.

The car got broken into and they stole both the amps and took some kind of tool to the woofers and destroyed the cones and surrounds. 

Very nice amps though....and very underrated!


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

envisionelec said:


> OMG!
> 
> That's not even an old amp - and now it's considered "vintage" and "back when MTX made good shi*".
> 
> MTX made good shi* in the early 1990s when MTX didn't build their own amps.



well....its before 2000 when all the companies started turning into crap.....I dont need to make a list ...we all know...

its a 10 yr old amp...thats pretty old ...and to the point when caps start to puke...not that a unused amp is bad...but a used one is ready to catch fire at 10 yrs old...

but ...I never said "VINTAGE"......


it is old school based on age and the fact that it was made in USA then....or supposed to be...its all over the box and if I remember right they werent yet lying....

I am not sure what the gripe is....

did you want me to pull out some 20 yr old amp? 


and yes .....I remember when PPI made the amps for MTX....

I gave away one of those recently....it looked brand new and was dead the minute I got it...wasnt that special either...


I guess the main point is that the crap they sell at BB will not last 6 months before it pukes and its all junk...

I am sure amps like this one are still abused on a daily basis....10 yrs later...

and yes .....I know your much smarter than me....but this wasnt supposed to be a technical post...

when was the last time you saw one of these new in box sealed up...? 

Even JOMA doesnt have one of these..............................................................


----------



## Monte B. (Aug 12, 2008)

I used to have 2 - Pro 150X2's and 1 - 500XD in my Dakota running a set of Alpine DDDrive components (bi-amped) and 2 Blue Thunder 10's.

Loved them. Wish I hadn't sold them.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I think I will keep this one...with all this love for them ...I cant see letting it go...I will keep it in the closet...

believe it or not thats all that will be in there

well...1 little MTX and 1 little Lunar..


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Well If I ever decide to get rid of my 5 Ch you are first in line


----------



## rhinodog00 (Jul 1, 2007)

I had 3 of the pro 75x2's and I am still kicking my ass for getting rid of them. Silver ones are harder to find.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

rhinodog00 said:


> I had 3 of the pro 75x2's and I am still kicking my ass for getting rid of them. Silver ones are harder to find.



you dont say...? I might have to have a sale on one virgin MTX....I got a line on a matching Lunar for my other Lunar....


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

I remember that amp getting really good reviews back in the day. I recently dug up some 10-15 year old car audio mags. Maybe it's in one of them... I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

WRX/Z28 said:


> I remember that amp getting really good reviews back in the day. I recently dug up some 10-15 year old car audio mags. Maybe it's in one of them... I'll keep an eye out.


yes do...its going to drive up my stock in this little puppy..


----------



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

gentlejax2 said:


> yes do...its going to drive up my stock in this little puppy..


No no no... keep it!


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MTX-Blue-Thunde...ryZ18795QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Possily a matching 150x2 if your interested


----------

